# New Dread...



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

I just came to the realization that my children and I have something new in common: we all dread the onset of bedtime. For them, it means time to put away their toys and stop play so they can sleep. For me, bedtime means me curling up on the couch alone and missing my wife. It's Christmas, and I'm dreading the later hours, knowing that pretty soon, it'll be me, myself, and I sharing an empty living room. Thank you, TAM for giving me an outlet. You give me the opportunity to "say" the things I am feeling which 1) my W wouldn't want to hear, and 2) things that'd probably just push her even further away. I feel trapped inside my own emotions! I can't wait until we can start going to counseling so I can get these things out to a human ear! Again, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and Thank You!


----------



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

new development... We put a spare mattress in the play room. I can't be with my W, but I can snuggle with the kids. That's better than the couch, at least!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

That sounds better than the couch, for sure. Good luck with the counseling!


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi i don't know your story but hope everything will finsih ok. Seems like you have young kids and it is always sad to see marriages finishing when there are young kids involved. So, for the sake of your kids wish you all the luck


----------



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, I let my own thread grow stale? Yikes. I realize that nobody knows my story, so since I have some time on my hands now I started a blog to tell it. I'd like to put the web address in a signature but can't find that option (is it a pay only option?). Regardless, the address is: Emotionally Scrambled
You can either comment here or on the form below the blog. Thanks for reading, either way!


----------

